

Android Device Search SHOW-DOWN - breiner
http://wheredatapp.com/blog/2015/7/31/android-device-search-comparison

======
breiner
We've decided to do a more scientific experiment to see which android search
engine is the fastest.

------
royson
Spoiler alert: Google is VERY slow!

------
einavit
Tried all 3, no doubt that Wheredat is the king of search :)

------
Ray777
WhereDat is the easiest and most intuitive to use.

------
jllund
What was the result?

------
Doctorian
Cool info graphic

